# Mitered knit coat



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

I began this project (the knitting part) about 5 months ago. I had purchased the book about a year before, and it took me forever to decide on a yarn, and then the colors to use. The pattern is from Jane Slicer-Smiths book "Swing, Swagger, Drape" - "Knit the Colors of Australia.". The yarn I used is Knit-Picks glossy DK (a merino/silk blend).


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is exquisite!!!


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW... Absolutely gorgeous. You did a great job?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

amazing piece of work.It must have eaten up a lot of yarn!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Magnificent! Is that you in the picture? Whoever it is looks absolutely fabulous!!! WOW!

and...so perfect for Oregon weather! (I miss Portland!!!)


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, and the workmanship is superb.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Magnificent! Is that you in the picture? Whoever it is looks absolutely fabulous!!! WOW!
> 
> and...so perfect for Oregon weather! (I miss Portland!!!)


Yes, it's me in the photo. My yard doesn't look like Oregon - it's so brown, but we're trying to get rid of the clover, plus painting our house, and between the mess and the traffic, we decided it wasn't worth watering for now. It'll green up soon enough! Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

cakes said:


> amazing piece of work.It must have eaten up a lot of yarn!


I purchased the quantity of yarn that the pattern called for, and I actually have 2-3 skeins of each color left over. I'm thinking a hat, maybe?


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

You did an amazing job. Yarn, colors and techniques are amazing. Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

That's amazing.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Sarahwe said:


> I purchased the quantity of yarn that the pattern called for, and I actually have 2-3 skeins of each color left over. I'm thinking a hat, maybe?


go for it.you would look good in a hat.......you have beautiful hair!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful :thumbup: I don't think I could ever do something like that. The colors are georgeous!

correction: I meant Gorgeous!! sorry for the typo


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous! What a lot of amazing work.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> Yes, it's me in the photo. My yard doesn't look like Oregon - it's so brown, but we're trying to get rid of the clover, plus painting our house, and between the mess and the traffic, we decided it wasn't worth watering for now. It'll green up soon enough! Thank you for the kind words!


I doubt anybody noticed your yard or house (I sure didn't) - we're all looking at you and your wonderful coat!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your coat is beautiful and you wear it well! :thumbup:


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Just gorgeous, how long did it take?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

So gorgeous!
What fun.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Now Thai is spectacular and then some.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your coat is stunning.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It is stunning - wow! Wear it with pride - it is going to turn heads!


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Truly breath-taking!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Lynne


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful coat,beautiful work and colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Breathtakingly beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

An amazing work of art! Gorgeous!


----------



## StaceyR (Feb 9, 2013)

Whoa! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

That is such a beautiful piece of knitting and the colours are wonderful. You look great in it. Very well worth the effort.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

You are beautiful the coat is beautiful. WOW it is amazing. You must be feeling really great when you look at what you have achieved.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Sarahwe said:


> I began this project (the knitting part) about 5 months ago. I had purchased the book about a year before, and it took me forever to decide on a yarn, and then the colors to use. The pattern is from Jane Slicer-Smiths book "Swing, Swagger, Drape" - "Knit the Colors of Australia.". The yarn I used is Knit-Picks glossy DK (a merino/silk blend).


Awesome coat!! And an inspiration. I saw that book on Amazon and it is in my wish list there. I would like to make it and am waiting until I am good enough to give it a try.

BTW, how many skeins did it take, and what type of yarn did you use?


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Stupendous! What a beaut coat....congratulations in completing it. Just l question - are those all mitred squares joined together?????


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Amazing work.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

This is a work of art and you look stunning in it. It would cost an absolute fortune to buy in a shop in London.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow just beautiful


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

Beautiful coat,colours and work.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Such a work of art . Stunning simply stunning. Well done.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I have that book. I may make that. It's gorgeous. What a lovely job you did.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Were there lots of ends to weave in?


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

It is awesome! Love the colours you chose.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

So beautiful. Great job!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

It is really GREAT!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW exquisite job, and such beautiful colours, well done !!!!


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Wow, wow and wow again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG unbelievable-- so much work and so drop dead gorgeous. I'll never be that good...


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

It is wonderful. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW! That is a huge project. Congratulations it's gorgeous.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

So beautiful. That really is a work of art. Congratulations


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, that is fantastic. You do beautiful work.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow, what a beautiful work of art. You must be very proud of it.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Unique. Very lovely and looks beautiful on you


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Holy mackerel!! That is amazing.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Magnificent.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Spectacular and beautiful.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Sarahwe said:


> I purchased the quantity of yarn that the pattern called for, and I actually have 2-3 skeins of each color left over. I'm thinking a hat, maybe?


Or a scarf?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

What a beautiful coat! Excellent color choices.


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful!!! Looks very lovely on you!!!


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

What a fabulous piece of artwork! Well Done! You will get amazing comments every time you wear this! Well Done!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW!!!! I am in love!! You did a fantastic job! :thumbup: This is just stunning. I am in awe of your work.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Truly amazing!
Lyn in NC


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, that is breathtaking!! That would have taken me years to make!


----------



## Liznoahsmum (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow! That is fantastic!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Whoa! What a masterpiece!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Its great. I think it looks better than the one in the book.
Incentive to continue with the one I am doing- but as I am doing one miter from each pair f socks it is going to take me a very long time (after each sock I am using one of my leftover sock yarn as well).


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Simply amazing. Beautiful job.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Gorgeous coat, exquisite work, congratulations - job well done - I think a hat would be great!


----------



## snellinghouston (Jul 9, 2013)

So elegant - bet the "swing" as you move, turns heads!!! Maybe a matching bag/purse - with long strap???


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

stunning


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Fantastic. Really gorgeous. I too bought the book last year but haven't got around to knitting the coat yet. After seeing yours, it will be moved up my queue.


----------



## finkelb (Jan 6, 2013)

That is an absolutely gorgeous coat!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow--that is a piece of art. It is just beautiful!!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

That is stunning! Love it! Wear it with pride. A huge project must feel great to finish it. Great choice of yarn. I have never gone wrong with Knit Pick yarn. Joan 8060


----------



## nansue (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow! That is amazing and so lovely.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

What amazing work! Gorgeous...


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Wow! Simply stunning and your work is just beautiful!


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! You did a wonderful job.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

What a lot of work. Your coat is so beautiful.


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

Great job, it looks so terrific on you!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

Really outstanding! Is there a competition you can enter it in? Jan


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh wow, that is the most beautiful creation I have seen!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Your coat is a work of art!!!!!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, beautiful work! And you look splendid in it.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

What an amazing coat! It looks beautiful on you. A real treasure, enjoy it for many years to come!


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

That is sooo beautiful


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just beautiful-such skill.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful coat and colors. Keep thinking of all the hours you must have put into knitting it.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow!!!! I love this coat!!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Beautiful. I took her class when she was in Long Beach and bought her book, but as of now, I have not tackled any of the projects. Your work is exquisite and gives me an inspiration.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

The coat is beautiful. You are amazing.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Your coat is stunningly beautiful. I'll bet you turn heads and get many comments when you wear it.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Took my breath away! Wow! Absolutely stunning! And the hat, and maybe fingerless gloves, would be perfect!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow that is all form of gorgeous


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Absolutely, a masterpiece!
Enjoy and wear it for years to come.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome!
I just stumbled across this book at the library yesterday! It is now here at home. I do not know if I will tackle any of the projects, but it has really good info and it is fun to fantasize!

Great job on your coat. You will no doubt enjoy it for many years!



Sarahwe said:


> I began this project (the knitting part) about 5 months ago. I had purchased the book about a year before, and it took me forever to decide on a yarn, and then the colors to use. The pattern is from Jane Slicer-Smiths book "Swing, Swagger, Drape" - "Knit the Colors of Australia.". The yarn I used is Knit-Picks glossy DK (a merino/silk blend).


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## GR_Turtle (Jun 12, 2013)

Your coat is not only practical, it is a work of art! Magnificent! Knit on!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Truly spectacular !!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW!!! that is amazing and you did such a great job with it... it fits you pefectly.. I love the longer length... thank you for sharing....


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

WOW! Spectacular!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful and it looks lovely on you.

SEA


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful coat, great model.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Truly a BEAUTIFUL work of art. Magnificient.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Awesome coat!! And an inspiration. I saw that book on Amazon and it is in my wish list there. I would like to make it and am waiting until I am good enough to give it a try.
> 
> BTW, how many skeins did it take, and what type of yarn did you use?


The pattern called for 19 skeins total for a medium size, (I have 3 skeins left over, but everyone knits differently as far as gauge), and the yarn was knit picks DK weight Gloss, which is a 70% Merino 30% silk blend.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

WOW!!! 
Absolutely Fabulous!!!


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

whackydo said:


> Stupendous! What a beaut coat....congratulations in completing it. Just l question - are those all mitred squares joined together?????


Yes, this coat is worked in mitered squares,(or diamonds, actually) and triangles that are joined as you work by picking up stitches along one or two sides of the previously worked miter. It's also worked on a diagonal, so I couldn't try it on until the last miter of the body had been done so I could seam the shoulders. Amazingly (for me) it fit!


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

Any idea how long it took?


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

puckfouse said:


> Any idea how long it took?


It took about 5 months


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! You will get lots of compliments on that! And well deserved! :thumbup:


----------



## Toni65 (Jun 26, 2013)

This has to be the most beautiful thing I've ever seen. How long does it take one to create a piece like this? Awsome work!


----------



## puckfouse (Nov 15, 2011)

WOW>>>


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Wow, what an accomplishment. This coat is fabulous...and you wear it well! I did the "rambling rows" baby blanket that uses a similar construction technique... it doesn't compare to this. Have you sent a picture to the pattern designer? Bet she would love to see your work and color choice. Enjoy it and get used to having people turn their heads to keep looking at you. The back is incredibly graceful.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

How beautiful! That is really a work of art. Do try the hat as well. You must be so proud of it.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Myyy goodness, that says it all!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

WOW ~ that is gorgeous! Well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful!! Gorgeous colors!!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

WOW that is absolutely beautiful, soooooooooo clever, how long did it take you to knit :thumbup:


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes! that is exquisite. Beautiful coat and work.


----------



## backafter20yrs (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm currently working on Mitered Square blanket with 7.5" and 15" squares and a self-striping yarn - your glorious coat shames my boredom! I'll pick it up again with enthusiasm - thanks for sharing.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

WOW ... gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful selection of colors. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Mercy! How gorgeous! You will receive many, many compliments when you wear that!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous! i love love love it!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Absolutely stupendous! 
Love the colors, the style, and the knitting is fabulous.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

That is absolutely AMAZING! I love the colors, the pattern and your work is beautiful. I wish i would have the patience to make it....


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

The fact that you have already received 10 pages of praise says it all - it's lovely and you have done a magnificent job.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Your coat is absolutely beautiful. Love everything about it. What a wonderful piece of work. Do you know how much it weighs? It looks like it could be heavy, but probably not if the yarn was light-weight. Love it!!!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful - a lot of work there!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sarahwe said:


> I began this project (the knitting part) about 5 months ago. I had purchased the book about a year before, and it took me forever to decide on a yarn, and then the colors to use. The pattern is from Jane Slicer-Smiths book "Swing, Swagger, Drape" - "Knit the Colors of Australia.". The yarn I used is Knit-Picks glossy DK (a merino/silk blend).


Absolutely fantastic!!! Brilliant work. You should be so proud of yourself. So much heart has gone into thisxx


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I'd say you chose the right yarn. It's GORGEOUS, and looks so great on you. The color progressions are perfection. Everything with silk drapes so nicely, and I bet it has a nice sheen too.


----------



## Lmdwf (Aug 7, 2013)

So nice!! I just thought of using this pattern for a sweater, you have given me some inspiration to do it. I cannot read knitting instructions, but I can copy what I see. I am not going to tackle a whole coat. congratulations!


----------



## Lmdwf (Aug 7, 2013)

So nice!! I just thought of using this pattern for a sweater, you have given me some inspiration to do it. I cannot read knitting instructions, but I can copy what I see. I am not going to tackle a whole coat. congratulations!


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, what a fabulous project. Love the colors. Your knitting is spectacular!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW!!! That is gorgeous what a great job. I love it.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, that is stunning, I've checked out that book, it's in our library, you have done an amazing job of the coat


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

Just gorgeous. Congratulations on finishing such a challenging project.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, what an undertaking! Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh wow! A million wows! It really is exquisite....


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What an incredible coat! Your choice of color and the work you did to create this magnificent garment are impressive. Wear it with pride.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful! and a lot of work.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

So lovely. Your patience and knitting are stellar.


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

What a beautiful coat. Such expert work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

That is magnificent. I'm at a loss for words to describe your coat. You should be very proud.


----------



## knittingtheresa (Feb 3, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!! I love the colors.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

It is beautiful well done


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful - the coat and the model. The colors are just right for the coat.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Sarahwe said:


> The pattern called for 19 skeins total for a medium size, (I have 3 skeins left over, but everyone knits differently as far as gauge), and the yarn was knit picks DK weight Gloss, which is a 70% Merino 30% silk blend.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is an absolutely beautiful garment. Everything about it is perfect.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Ditto. It takes my breath away!


Ann745 said:


> You did an amazing job. Yarn, colors and techniques are amazing. Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

You look wonderful in your absolutely unique coat. A hat would just complete the whole thing. Per hap's some finger-less mitts too. I am sure everyone who sees this will want to get one just like it. Truly wonderful.


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW You just have to be so proud of yourself. That is gorgeous.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic work. Your color choices are stunning. Such patience.....wow.


----------



## marlenejones (Sep 5, 2012)

That coat is absolutely beautiful, and your work is magnificent- genius,
I am a knitter of many years and it is great to see such wonderful work being done by an individual who is definitely an artist.
Is this an original pattern that you designed? It would not surprise me. However, if it is not, is this pattern available in an obtainable source?
Thanks for letting us see your gorgeous work. I appreciate the fact that you shared your work with us.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow! Your coat is spectacularly beautiful, definately make yourself a hat to go with it.


----------



## marlenejones (Sep 5, 2012)

Knit coat.
I live in Alberta Canada, and I notice you said the book was from Australia??


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, I am in awe.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness! It's great - love the colors, love the drape, love the look. Nicely done!


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, wonderful work


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Absolutely georgeous, what a gift you have.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That coat is fantastic and you look great in it. I have the book, but so far have been too intimidated to attempt any of the patterns. Now I feel inspired to try. Thank you.
Ellie


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

all the time you invested deciding on the right yarn was worth it.....it is stunning and looks wonderful on you....awesome job!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

That it is so, so beautiful . You will be able to wear this with so much pride.
In fact when I first saw your pictures they took my breath away I thought it was so beautiful and I just love the colours.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Magnificent. This is art.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

What a beautiful and amazing job you did. Love it. Also miss Oregon, but I'm not too far away.


----------



## judib630 (Dec 27, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I am speechless!! :shock: That is one of the most (if not THE most) awesome piece of knitting that I've seen in the 2 1/2 years that I have been on the forum. You deserve a standing ovation!!
And you are a beautiful model - the coat is perfect for you.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is just so beautiful, and it fits to perfection...a lot of work, but worth the effort.


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW--a beautiful work of art. You can be proud to wear it!! I guess it will be one of a kind, after all that work I don't think I would attempt another!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh my! That is wonderful!


----------



## Autumn Leaves (May 18, 2013)

That is awesome - what a wonderful achievement - well done!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Love it, you are so talented.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is outstanding. I love it!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning! Elegant! Lovely! Beautiful work!!


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

Gorgeous! You should be so proud of yourself.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, my -- that is beautiful!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful. Your deliberations paid off handsomely. Bravo!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

What did you think of the pattern ? I have this book also but was scared it would be to difficult.....


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

czechmate said:


> What did you think of the pattern ? I have this book also but was scared it would be to difficult.....


It took me about a week to figure out how to read the pattern, but once I figured it out, it was pretty simple.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

wow, beautiful!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Magnificent!!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

This coat is absolutely gorgeous! You are a great model to show it off!


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Your coat is exquisite. I love the colors you used. What a treasure!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic coat and what a beautiful job you did!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! I love the colors you chose!!!


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

wow


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow...don't ever gain any weight..it will be something to wear and treasure forever


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Magnificent! Is that you in the picture? Whoever it is looks absolutely fabulous!!! WOW!
> 
> and...so perfect for Oregon weather! (I miss Portland!!!)


Plus she's got gorgeous hair! Wonderful job & great colors! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, beautiful


----------



## Gogi (May 16, 2012)

Magnificent!!!!! Stunning coat, what an inspiration. Will have to hunt down the pattern, Love It!!!


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> I began this project (the knitting part) about 5 months ago. I had purchased the book about a year before, and it took me forever to decide on a yarn, and then the colors to use. The pattern is from Jane Slicer-Smiths book "Swing, Swagger, Drape" - "Knit the Colors of Australia.". The yarn I used is Knit-Picks glossy DK (a merino/silk blend).


SENSATIONAL.......GORGEOUS WORK AND SUPER COLORS. ENJOY WEARING IT AND GETTING LOTS OF COMPLIMENTS.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful! I have never seen anything like this.


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

That coat is so fabo, it should be in a show!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, my! What a wonderful piece! You did a brilliant job!


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Gogi said:


> Magnificent!!!!! Stunning coat, what an inspiration. Will have to hunt down the pattern, Love It!!!


Gogi,

The pattern is in a book called "Swing, Swagger, Drape: Knit the Colors of Australia." Unfortunately it is out of print. But you can get a used copy--I bought mine last night--on Amazon. Here is the link to that page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/193306417X/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

What a large undertaking, it's gorgeous!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!! superb and amazing knitting.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

It's beautiful. Everything about it is perfect. Lovely colors.


----------



## RosieB (Nov 3, 2012)

Absolutely stunning work! What patience - how long did it take from start to finish?


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

RosieB said:


> Absolutely stunning work! What patience - how long did it take from start to finish?


It took about 5 months of knitting, ripping, and re-knitting, but I think it was worth every re-done stitch!


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

marlenejones said:


> That coat is absolutely beautiful, and your work is magnificent- genius,
> I am a knitter of many years and it is great to see such wonderful work being done by an individual who is definitely an artist.
> Is this an original pattern that you designed? It would not surprise me. However, if it is not, is this pattern available in an obtainable source?
> Thanks for letting us see your gorgeous work. I appreciate the fact that you shared your work with us.


No, not an original design of mine - I WISH I was that talented! Later in the posts someone else posted that the book is now out of print, but that used copies are available, I think it was thru Amazon. Several people have commented that they found the book at their local library.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> Your coat is absolutely beautiful. Love everything about it. What a wonderful piece of work. Do you know how much it weighs? It looks like it could be heavy, but probably not if the yarn was light-weight. Love it!!!


I haven't weighed it, but it's definitely got some weight to it, and is toasty warm.


----------



## RosieB (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful work!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> No, not an original design of mine - I WISH I was that talented! Later in the posts someone else posted that the book is now out of print, but that used copies are available, I think it was thru Amazon. Several people have commented that they found the book at their local library.


I got it from a library.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is gorgeous, a work of art, and looks great on you, I love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow I love your coat, I wouldn't be able to knit that never in the memory of man, you are so talented.


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

ow,wow,wow,cannot think of anything more to say ,its abolutly goooooooooorgous ,clever lady wish I had the guts to even start it lol.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

It is gorgeous. I just hope it is lined because it would be awful if it stretched from use at the elbows or the seat. Another job after all that work but it would maintain the integrity of the coat.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

WOW beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

A work of art-beautiful!!!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

WOW... Absolutely gorgeous you have made it beautifully and I love the colours :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Mary Glass (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow - that is a project. Congratulations for all that work.


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

Simply stunning!!!!!!!!!! I just love it, wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

simply stunning!!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

book lists for close to $100 on Amazon...where did you find it please?

and another WOW for your work

one more edit... she has a website....pattern kits for sale
http://www.sigknit.com/dbpage.php?pg=home


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Ummm wow..!!


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

krestiekrew said:


> book lists for close to $100 on Amazon...where did you find it please?
> 
> I got my used copy for $33.25 on Sunday. There used to be quite a few lower cost used copies on the listing, but they've been sold, leaving the more expensive ones. The cheapest one now is $87.68! I think this thread must have had a lot of people running to get a copy. :-D http://www.amazon.com/Swing-Swagger...490&sr=8-1&keywords=colors+of+australia+swing
> 
> ...


----------



## Gogi (May 16, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> Gogi,
> 
> The pattern is in a book called "Swing, Swagger, Drape: Knit the Colors of Australia." Unfortunately it is out of print. But you can get a used copy--I bought mine last night--on Amazon. Here is the link to that page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/193306417X/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thank you for that, I found it on the same site. I think I will search in my local libraries first before I puchase the whole book. I must say that I somewhat resent having to pay for patterns when there are so many wonderful patterns available for free, but, if all else fails, I'll purchase the book. I really love this coat.

Thanks again for the link and the effort you took to let me know, much appreciated. Gogi :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Your color choices are fabulous and worth the wait.


----------



## Patricialucy (Apr 18, 2013)

wow stunning piece of work


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! I wish it were mine


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

I have searched and searched online for this book but have been unable to get one with reasonable shipping to uk Does any have a copy of the stunning coat pattern they can lend? email me?&#299;


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

boss said:


> I have searched and searched online for this book but have been unable to get one with reasonable shipping to uk Does any have a copy of the stunning coat pattern they can lend? email me?ī


I just got my copy in the mail today. PM me with your email address--I think it would be legal for me to copy it and send it to you as a PDF.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

What a beautiful coat and the work is excellent. What a great job you did with it. I would never tackle something that big.

Well done

Di
Melb. aust


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Magnificent!! What a huge amount of work, but well worth it.


----------



## dogsinthetrash (May 6, 2013)

Stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

AWESOME! Reminds me of "bargello" pattern - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Sarahwe said:


> I began this project (the knitting part) about 5 months ago. I had purchased the book about a year before, and it took me forever to decide on a yarn, and then the colors to use. The pattern is from Jane Slicer-Smiths book "Swing, Swagger, Drape" - "Knit the Colors of Australia.". The yarn I used is Knit-Picks glossy DK (a merino/silk blend).


Well done , that is really lovely, I bought the book, on line, when it was first published, but on looking at the patterns found them hard to understand so have not made any of the lovely items in the book. I have made quite a few mitre projects so that is not the issue - Perhaps a New Year resolution MAKE THIS!!! Knitting for a new baby due in November so will try again in NY.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

czechmate said:


> What did you think of the pattern ? I have this book also but was scared it would be to difficult.....


I have had the book for about 3 years & felt as you do!!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Sarahwe said:


> It took me about a week to figure out how to read the pattern, but once I figured it out, it was pretty simple.


I suppose a week is worth it cos the result is stunning, I will have to get patience & try it.


----------



## Omarsha (Dec 13, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! That is some work. EXCELLENT!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

stunning is all i can think of love the colors!


----------



## RosieB (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## HazelP46 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

